
‘Remember, we only kill black people,’ -Georgia police officer - ryanlol
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2017/08/31/remember-we-only-shoot-black-people-georgia-police-officer-told-a-woman-on-camera/
======
seabird
What I picked up was a sarcastic comment that would undoubtedly get your ass
fired in any other position with a PR aspect. Is the officer overtly racist in
his work? Maybe, maybe not, but we don't accept much short of perfect when it
comes to policing. There's never a time for snark as a cop, especially when
you add hot-button issues to the picture.

~~~
senectus1
it may very well have been a "joke" but it really speaks volumes about the
mindset and culture of the officer when he even considered it as a response
let alone manages to let it slip past his internal filters to actually say it.

------
SurrealSoul
People get fired for saying that type of crap at office jobs, I don't see why
he shouldn't be fired for saying that at an actual applicable job. I don't
want to be pessimistic, but I can already foresee a "paid suspension" in the
works...

~~~
ryandvm
That was a pretty stupid remark for him to make, but can we please stop firing
people for their comments and opinions?

Firing people for their thoughts (as opposed to the value of their work)
doesn't fix anything. It just creates a culture where people say one thing and
believe another.

It's sort of like the idea of kicking Trump off of Twitter. Doing so wouldn't
make him a better president, it would just reduce the visibility of his
grotesque thought process.

~~~
vorotato
You can speak freely on your own time, on the job you should be able to be
professional and respectful or find yourself a new job.

~~~
holydude
Humans unlike machines are never 100% professional. You can show kindness and
sympathy and at the same time it can get you killed.

~~~
vorotato
This is the most dishonest argument I've seen in a while.

------
mnm1
Even when an officer blatantly admits to his racism, he's still probably going
to be kept on the force. No, he's not racist. He only thinks about killing
people that are black, but somehow this admittance is not racist. Give me a
break. How can people defend this scumbag? There's even suggestions that it's
the passenger who has racist misconceptions that the cop is playing to. Are
you kidding me? The mental gymnastics to pull this one off as not racist are
incredible.

~~~
williamgb
His words seems to be have been said with not a small degree of
(inappropriate) sarcasm.

~~~
mnm1
I don't think so at all. It seems to me that people are defending a racist by
pretending he's being sarcastic. No wonder we have such a problem with police
shootings. I mean the cop literally says he's a racist and implies his
colleagues are, but no, he must be sarcastic. The lengths people go to defend
cops are incomprehensible and honestly, disgusting.

------
ryanlol
To me it seems very strange to describe this statement as "racist".

>“But you’re not black,” he interrupted. “Remember, we only kill black people.
Yeah, we only kill black people, right? All the videos you’ve seen, have you
seen black people get killed? You have.”

It sounds more like a criticism of the police or a bit dark joke rather than a
racist statement.

~~~
setra
His statement does not sound like a criticism of the police. It sounds like a
criticism of her opinion of the police.

~~~
HelloNurse
Her ridiculous, unreasonable fear that police kills her, even if she isn't
black. I don't think she felt very reassured.

------
holydude
He was "racist". Yes he should not have ever made such a comment but god i
guess he just used plain old sarcasm to calm down the driver.

------
whipoodle
A ridiculous statement on its face. Heck, just look at the history of
recently-pardoned Sheriff Arpaio.

